# Has Bean Brazil Espresso Pereftio - It's back!



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey all just a heads up that the Espresso Perfetio blend from HB is back:

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/perfetio

This was one of my fave coffees from HB but for some reason it disappeared for a while. Was always super easy to dial in and had the right balance of sweetness and a good strong body.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

big dan said:


> Hey all just a heads up that the Espresso Perfetio blend from HB is back:
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/perfetio
> 
> This was one of my fave coffees from HB but for some reason it disappeared for a while. Was always super easy to dial in and had the right balance of sweetness and a good strong body.


loved this myself. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for the link. Presumably it disappeared because the beans did - it is described as seasonal.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

I believe so Phil and I had forgotten about it until I saw it back on the site. Definitely worth a try!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

big dan said:


> I believe so Phil and I had forgotten about it until I saw it back on the site. Definitely worth a try!


 And I will - thanks again, Dan.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Of course its seasonal . Brazil tends to be


----------



## morphsbsd (Apr 8, 2013)

Just ordered 2 bag as sounds delightful and has to be worth a try.


----------

